# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Toady is the primary!

## amisspelledword

> Toady is the primary!
> 
> Cast your vote for Thomas Massie!
> 
> Dear Friend,
> 
> Today is the Republican primary. Please remember to get out and vote from 6am up until the polls close at 6pm!
> For the past few months, you and I have been spreading our message of small, limited, constitutional government to the people of the 4th district. I could not have done this without you.
> 
> ...

----------


## Sola_Fide



----------


## Sola_Fide



----------


## Sola_Fide



----------


## Sola_Fide



----------


## Sola_Fide



----------


## Gage

Ironic that "amisspelledword" was the OP.

----------


## Jeremy

Lol I wonder how many people think it's a typo.

----------


## MRoCkEd



----------


## Zach Vega

> 


This.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Who started this? lol

----------


## Drex



----------


## trey4sports

> Who started this? lol



pretty sure it was the collins as he is the omniscent creator of all that is cool.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Voted. Although I only had one office to vote for......

----------


## SWATH

> Who started this? lol


It was someone from Cando and it was a legitimate typo.

----------


## TruthisTreason

Win toady! Just win Toady!

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I am so glad that Toady is on our side. May Toady bless Thomas today and guide us to an impressive victory. AMEN

PS: Should Thomas win - Can we start rumors of him praising Aqua Toady?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> pretty sure it was the collins as he is the omniscent creator of all that is cool.


Nah, it wasn't the Collins. But the Collins did have his picture taken with him.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

toady%u002520-%20lebowski01.jpg

----------


## Sola_Fide

Origins of toady:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ght=suzu+toady

----------


## Victor Grey

For ribbety.

----------


## leffewture

good luck Thomas!!!!! I've been following this race. If this district votes for webb-edington or moore, shame on them!

----------


## trey4sports

bump. only a couple more hours.

----------

